# IBC Tankverschraubung verkleben welchen Kleber ???



## mugge (17. Apr. 2016)

Ich will mirt einen Teichfilter bauen und dazu muß ich eine Tankverschraubung  mit Flansch an einem IBC Tank verschkleben, welcher Kleben kann ich dazu verwenden. . . INNOTEC ?


----------



## krallowa (17. Apr. 2016)

Moin,

ich habe mit Innotec gute Ergebnisse erzielt.
Als Dichtmaterial habe ich auch Sikaflex 221 genutzt, auch seht gut.


----------



## LotP (17. Apr. 2016)

Ja, Innotec wäre auch meine erste Wahl, habe das bei meinem IBC Filter verwendet und sonst eigentlich auch immer wenns was zu kleben gibt und bin immer zufrieden.
Und da man am Teich doch immer auf ne Nummer sicher gehen will werde ich auch dabei bleiben.
(Wobei zu erwähnen ist, dass Aquaforte (zumindest dem Anschein nach) das gleiche zum halben Preis anbietet und dass eigentlich den Job auch machen sollte. Allerdings keine eigenen Erfahrungen dazu.)


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Apr. 2016)

Habe sowohl Sikaflex als auch Innotec verwendet und ist alles noch dicht.
Sehe da keinen großen Unterschied sind beides gute Kleber.


----------



## lollo (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
IBC Container bestehen aus HD-PE, welches sich nicht kleben lässt. Innotec ist ein Sammelbegriff, und im Teichbau wird das Adheseal von Innotec oft
verwendet, ist aber dort in erster Linie dann ein Dichtmittel welches gute Eigenschaften hat. Auch die schon genannten anderen Produkte erzielen gleiche
Erfolge.


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2016)

IBCs sind aus PEHD, kleben fällt daher aus. Eindichten mit Sikaflex 221 (4€) oder wenn es teuer sein soll mit Innotec.


----------



## mugge (25. Apr. 2016)

Glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich muß den Flansch mit dem IBC bei der Verschraubung abdichten. Wo bekommt man den " Sikaflex 221 "?


----------



## Mushi (25. Apr. 2016)

Ebay


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

oder ein/zwei Stück von einer EDPM Folie ausschneiden (wie eine große Beilag Scheibe) und als Dichtung dazwischen klemmen.


----------

